# Open-minded people looking for RP - see within *NSFW potential*



## Fenrir_Shadowfang (Jun 14, 2017)

I am a rather easy person to get along with in regards to Roleplaying, I have my favourites as does everyone else. I am open to nearly anything, but if you are interested in any adult themes then I insist you be above required legal age for the US which is 21.

The following is a link to a form on google that I would like people to use to make collecting the responses easier.

drive.google.com: Fenrir's Open-minded Role-play Applications

I may take up to 1 week (7 days) to get around to responding to you, but I will certainly respond. If you wish to contact me through another method, please feel free. My profile should have enough info for you to find me through numerous methods


----------



## poproxxy (Jun 18, 2017)

The required age in the us is 18. 21 is for alcohol


----------



## thecovesecret (Jun 21, 2017)

poproxxy said:


> The required age in the us is 18. 21 is for alcohol


I like how I can be a fucc bucket now, but I can't go out for some wine and cheese.


----------

